

Denial of Service via Algorithmic Complexity Attacks (2003) - xvirk
https://www.usenix.org/legacy/events/sec03/tech/full_papers/crosby/crosby_html/index.html

======
munin
Now a DARPA program!

[https://www.fbo.gov/index?s=opportunity&mode=form&id=236fa83...](https://www.fbo.gov/index?s=opportunity&mode=form&id=236fa8377e49acdfd31cd470e0fbdf8c&tab=core&_cview=1)

